# Antique Pewter Sceptre Rollerball w YCB



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2015)

A new kit for me . I had seen where someone else had posted a pic of one on here and liked the look, so I ordered a cpl . A piece of non stabilized ycb finished w thin CA . Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nice Tom, Ive never tried that kit because its spendy.... the corn bread pairs up well with the pewter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 9, 2015)

I also like the brass and pewter on cornbread look


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, I sure like the cornbread, I can think of a few other woods that would also go well, how's the fit and feel in your hand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice Tom, Ive never tried that kit because its spendy.... the corn bread pairs up well with the pewter



I was hesitant too due to the price but I really like it now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I also like the brass and pewter on cornbread look



Will have to keep that in mind for future cuz I haven't tried that combo.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, I sure like the cornbread, I can think of a few other woods that would also go well, how's the fit and feel in your hand?


Feels great and writes great. Might end up keeping it for myself . What other woods do u think would pair up well with it ?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm thinking a piece of two tone Buckeye or a nice piece of Amboyna.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Beautiful pen! I like the Sceptre rollerballs. They are unique without being too flashy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 9, 2015)

Like the Burl and hardware finish. Not to keep on the Sceptres though. The nib just looks weird to me. Good fit. I wonder if the mfg's will start making more and more kits in these new pewter/antique brass/ antique copper finishes...


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2015)

[QUOTE="ssgmeader, post: 262906, member: 1576" I wonder if the mfg's will start making more and more kits in these new pewter/antique brass/ antique copper finishes...[/QUOTE]

I hope they do . I ordered one of the Tudor pens in pewter for an order . See how it turns out


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Another winner! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished from here.

Les


----------

